# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Moréia Banana

## Ricardo Hosoi

Olá amigos do Reefforum!! Prazer voltar a falar com vcs e alguns colegas que tinha contato, desde a época do forum do Ricardo Miozo, como é o caso do Julio M.!!

Eu gostaria muito da ajuda de todos!!

Tenho o aquário a 5 anos, e a 4 anos adquiri uma moréia banana. Pelo menos aqui no Brasil ela é chamada assim, pois diferente das moréias nativas do meu país ela é toda amarela, sem manchas.

Nos últimos 30 dias ela se recusa a comer. Normalmente a alimentava com camarão fresco, e nesses últimos tempos não aceita comida. Já tentei peixes vivos e camarões bailarinos, mas ela simplestemente não se alimenta!!

Alguém poderia dar uma ajuda sobre esse assunto? Pois temo que se ela não se alimentar em breve acabará morrendo. A moréia continua muito ativa, quando coloco camarão ela procura, chega perto mas não come.

Algum colega já passou por isso? Pode me ajudar a salvar o animal?

Grande abraço a todos, e antecipadamente muito obrigado!!

Ricardo

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exprimenta um polvo

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Ricardo,

Na sequência da dica do Filipe, sugiro o peixe "cavala", as moreias da nossa costa adoram, boa sorte  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Ricardo Hosoi

Olá Filipe!! Obrigado pela sua atenção a minha pergunta!!

Realmente deu certo!! Ela comeu polvo!! Teve dificuldade para engolir, pois estava a muito tempo sem comer mas deu certo!!

Muito obrigado pela ajuda!!

Grande abraço,

Ricardo

----------


## Ricardo Hosoi

Olá Miguel!! Muito obrigado pela dica!!

Hoje tentei achar a cavala, mas percebi que não é tão comum por aqui! Encomendei e terei esse peixe durante essa semana!! Assim que tentar alimentar te dou um retorno!! Mas felizmente a Moréia acabou comendo hoje o polvo, dica do nosso colega Filipe, e fiquei muito contente!!

Vocês acham que ela pode gostar de lula também? Acabei comprando hoje pois tive dificuldade em comprar o polvo de primeira!!

Grande abraço,

Ricardo

----------

